

Greenscreen: A digital signage solution using the Web and Chromecast devices - dominotw
https://github.com/groupon/greenscreen

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=greenscreen#!/story/forever/0/gree...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=greenscreen#!/story/forever/0/greenscreen)

